# Adventures with Danny (Hawk Eye)



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, that's quite a back story. I am glad in the end it all worked out for you. I'm sure you were heartbroken when he was gone.  Thank goodness everything turned around. Mental illness is very difficult to deal with. I have anxiety issues, and when I'm at the barn they all fade away. So glad you are reunited with him! He is so cute! You two make a great match.  Looking forward to seeing what adventures you guys get into!


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

PoptartShop said:


> Wow, that's quite a back story. I am glad in the end it all worked out for you. I'm sure you were heartbroken when he was gone.  Thank goodness everything turned around. Mental illness is very difficult to deal with. I have anxiety issues, and when I'm at the barn they all fade away. So glad you are reunited with him! He is so cute! You two make a great match.  Looking forward to seeing what adventures you guys get into!


I was, it threw me over the edge. I went to live with my bio dad in England for a few months to recover because he suffers with anxiety, stress and depression.
Thank you so much. I'm really happy to know that my boy is coming home. I have been in contact with the owner about buying him for 8 months.
My anxiety disappears around horses too. They're the best therapy you could wish for!

Our first few weeks will be boring. He gets fat smelling grass and they haven't really used him since they got him! I'll probably just be lunging for at least the first week.
My aim is to be competition ready by Christmas.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

I have my shopping list ready (not in order of priority).
Saddle bag (for portable first aid)
Plastic Box

Pliers
Plasters
Bandages
Tape
Sun cream
Sanitary pads (large cuts)
Nappies (Hoof injuries)
Cotton Wool
Disinfectant
Thermometer
Sponges
Syringes
Sterile Water


Saddle
Head Collar (not essential as I ride bitless so can use the bridle).
Buckets
Curry Comb
Grooming bag
Helmet
Longe Rope


I have jodhpurs, hoof picks, dandy brushes, mane comb, lead rope and a bridle.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm getting so impatient, I just want him home.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Ah, that's so exciting! You seem pretty prepared for his arrival too, which will definitely make things a bit easier/go smoothly.  Don't forget fly spray...flies love horses. LOL! How exciting. I'm excited FOR you! Aww!


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

I went to a stable, 30 minute walk from me on a good day. 55eu a week for DIY, includes walker, large sand arena, tack room, turn out and toilet. Not sure if I'll have access to the kitchen or not..... didn't think to ask. She said if I need her to turn him out or feed him in the morning she will. I told her if she ever needs me, I can help out. If I give her the petrol money, she'll get her husband to collect him. Seems to be going well!


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

Fly spray, didn't even think of that. Thank you 
Thank youm I'm excited too! My friend keeps saying that she can't wait to see him


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

So, I'm looking for ideas to keep him somewhat occupied in the stable. He's a very intelligent boy and gets up to mischief when bored.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hmmm, I'd try a hay net, a salt lick/block, or a jolly ball. Hay nets usually work the best IMO.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm meeting a man on Saturday who has 90 acres, 25 euro a week, 20 a week if I have two. I have a free field once I pass my driving test.
Should I get that yearling? I need a companion for him once we move fields so I may as well get that beauty!


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm asking the yearlings owner about lease instead because you never know what can happen. I'm taking the farmers grazing.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

DannyBoysGrace said:


> I'm asking the yearlings owner about lease instead because you never know what can happen. I'm taking the farmers grazing.


Sorry what yearling? I missed that. I don't understand why you would lease a yearling, usually you lease a horse you can ride, not a baby. It is a great idea to have comapny for your horse, speaking from experience though, it is also great to have comapny for you, so boarding where there are already other horses and people is a great idea. 

If you are going to place on your own, then offer free grazing to someone else to come and join you...
Save​


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

Because I'm absolutely in love with him and terrified of what would happen if I lost land and suddenly had two horses to sell. 
This place only sometimes has other horses. it's much cheaper too


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh I didn't mention the yearling :O


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

the yearling


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

His parents


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

DannyBoysGrace said:


> Because I'm absolutely in love with him and terrified of what would happen if I lost land and suddenly had two horses to sell.
> This place only sometimes has other horses. it's much cheaper too


What kind of lease though? Unless it is a free lease, you are going to be paying a person to keep their youngster, and they can take it away any time....I'm sorry as I say I haven't seen anything about this, so trying to understand.

When I needed a companion for my retired mare I bought a $200 mini Donkey, worked great, and I have someone lined up who would take them on if I lose my land...it is good to think of the future and have a plan.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

You're completely right. Dammit I'm thinking with my heart.
If I can have somebody lined up, it would be great but people move on and buy new horses. If I had to, I suppose I could surrender to a shelter and give donations. Lots of stables will board horses for free in exchange for their use in lessons now that I think about it!
He's flashy and I would hope to have well trained, to reach 14 hands so suitable for adults and children so he would stand out.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Gosh, I would want the yearling, too. Like you do.

But I'm afraid leasing him would end up in heartache. Essentially you would paying to keep, raise, and train a fine looking horse for the owner to take back at will.


PS. I'm very happy for you that you are getting (have gotten?) Danny Boy back.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

I think I'll bite the bullet and take him.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

anndankev said:


> PS. I'm very happy for you that you are getting (have gotten?) Danny Boy back.


He's home in the next two weeks. Thank you


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Look, I don't want to appear rude, and I know that is a clear hint that I think I might be....

You have been very honest here in that you suffer from depression, many of us fight that all our lives, but yours sounds quite severe at times? On another post you speak about all over pain that you constantly fight with...do you REALLY want to take on a big, but very cute yearling?

I'm asking, because I realized after my major accident, that I was no longer strong enough either mentally or physically to work with my beautiful baby that I had bred, waited so long for and had such high hopes for. To be an effective horse trainer you need to have many things, skill, experience, great timing, but also reserves of both physical and mental strength. If you don't have that, then a young horse really is not for you, it is not fair on either of you. I get that your heart says YES YES YES, but sometimes that is not enough.......believe me I know


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

I completely understand and see where you're coming from. 
My mental health has improved drastically (I was being influenced by very controlling people and I got some help from professionals). Honestly, my depression only got to the point of me actually trying to take my life when my horse was taken away from. I had to repeat my final year because I didn't get the points to get into Equine Science, I broke up with my boyfriend, then the con man we were renting a yard from got the papers for our rescue horse and had him slaughtered while trying to sublet the yard without telling us, we lost the yard and then my parents told me we were selling Danny. I was a little depressed (self harming only occasionally) until I had to repeat, then it was shock wave after shock wave with no time to fight back and not a soul knew. I haven't self harmed in like 3 months and that was only minor so it's more like 6. I'm much more able to handle things when I have horses.
As for my physical health, I'm only going to get worse, I want to get a youngster and at least partly fulfill a dream before it's way too late. Time is of the essence. I'll be in pain but for now, I'm mobile. I want to do these things while I still can.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

I want to thank you though, for not tip toeing around it, you weren't rude.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

OK, something doesn't add up, but then I'm not great at maths....how long did you own him?

You got him as a 3 1/2 year old, when you were 13 yes?

He was gone for year and 8 months, and now he is 11.....but he went when you were having trouble at school, so that sounds like you were very young, but now you must be 20 or 21 right?

Just checking because my brain won't make it work


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

I stayed back a year to learn Irish and then had to repeat because I didn't get into college. I'm 21 in September. I was 18 nearly 19 when the serious depression came on and lasted months and months so didn't really get better until I was 20. By school I meant secondary. I forget that other countries systems are so different in comparison to Irelands.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm not sure if I was 13 or 14 but he was sold when I was 19.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I used the method @*Gold* enHorse did to figure it.

And yes, it does add up. I think. LOL

All in all, I recommend sticking with 1 horse*, Danny Boy, for now.



PS * That is if you are keeping your horse at a boarding facility, or place where there are other horses. IF you will be keeping him alone and on your own property, then I change my vote to getting them both.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

anndankev said:


> I used the method @*Gold* enHorse did to figure it.
> 
> And yes, it does add up. I think. LOL
> 
> ...


The land owner buys and sells horses, sometimes there will be companions, sometimes there won't be. I'll be getting insurance but I want to prevent an injury in the first place and I know that he will escape and potentially injure himself to get a companion. 

I have contacted a rescue center about fostering instead of the colt as the owner wouldn't lease. If they don't have any suitable ponies, I'll get a friends horse to come down until I can get a companion.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

anndankev said:


> I used the method @*Gold* enHorse did to figure it.
> 
> And yes, it does add up. I think. LOL


See I missed completely that she owned Danny for 6 years, it all makes sense now...told you I was epically bad at maths, and sometimes comprehension.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

Golden Horse said:


> See I missed completely that she owned Danny for 6 years, it all makes sense now...told you I was epically bad at maths, and sometimes comprehension.


We can all be at times! :rofly: :rofl:


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

He's coming home next week!
I may just have a 15:2hh on free lease. My sister can ride then in exchange for helping me with Dan AND I won't need to buy a companion


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

My friend has a horse on lease who is too small for her. His name is Freddie and I'm going to go and check him out tomorrow. He's the one in the background. 15.2hh, 6 years old, free lease with intention to buy. I'll be leasing him for my sister and in exchange, she'll be helping me with Danny. Hopefully he'll be what we're looking for. 

I'm thinking that his show name will be Fred Flintstone


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

Picked these up today. Going to convert the bag into a saddle bag. I'll use this as my portable first aid kit. I'll have emergency phone numbers on the front. The inside is waterproof.

I made this prototype headcollar, it's based on the rope halter. I'll get strong materials and some "0" from the hardware store. The charm was just an experiment with a fly fringe.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

Freddie is a no go. The lease is only for 2 months and then the owners 1,300 eu.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

So creative! Love the 'saddlebag'! Perfect that it's waterproof too. Great idea!
Cool head collar as well, you are super crafty. Love it!

Sorry to hear about Freddie!


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you. I love art but get bored f it's for no reason..... my art teacher didn't like me much! haha

That's okay, there will always be another one. I contacted loads of rescues about fostering or adopting and not one has replied


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

One will come along, I hope at least one place replies soon! Grrrr.
I wish I had an artistic ability haha, I mean...I can draw stick figures sorta okay haha.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

Everybody has the ability, it's just learning to tap into it. 
Well Danny is coming home on Saturday!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yay so glad to hear!  MUST. POST. PICTURES!!!


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

More good news! My dad has decided to let me keep Danny at home over Winter! We just need to get fence posts!

But my bunny was ran over today


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

Today's the day!!!!!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Yay can't wait!! 
What time? Make sure to post pictures, he is soo pretty!


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

Photos coming! 
He's gone so white, way more so than I thought he would. He hasn't started growing a winter coat yet which is strange!
I walked him from my house to the field (2 miles) and he was out of breath from that...... he's huuuuge


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

The baby


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

More photos <3

He has quite a wide crack on his hoof but very low down so I have to keep an eye on it but not too worried. He was trimmed too short in the past few days which makes me think he hasn't had much hoof care.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

He's so pretty! I love his pink nose!
Did he remember you?


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

GMA100 said:


> He's so pretty! I love his pink nose!
> Did he remember you?


I'm pretty sure that he did. He greeted me like he usually does but he was more interested in licking the salt off me.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

I walked him to Kilmurry last night (that's 2.4 miles), he was breaking into a sweat by the time we got there but then he had also been sweating in the box. The field was padlocked so we were given directions to his other field. 200 yards after the school, a left turn, triangular, there's a barn on the right. We left him there for the night.

I got a lift to him at 2.We did some light lunging, worked him into a light sweat, pulled his mane a teeny tiny bit, did his feet, brushed etc. A man pulled over and asked how I am, I said I was good. Turns out we were in his field, he was okay about, said no harm done. I told him we were just leaving anyway to get a key to the first field and he said there's no rush and we could stay for a bit. Lovely guy.Obviously we left. I walked him for 20 minutes to the locked field where I met the land owner to let us in.


He was trimmed short and has obviously had little to no hoof care because he has never had cracks! AAAhhhhh

We're sorting our plot of land out to move him so we can restrict his grazing and exercise him twice a day until he's fit enough for one long work out a day. He's never been as fat as he is now and we're worried about him foundering or getting laminitis. 

After two years off, he hasn't forgotten a thing. Picked his feet up perfectly, lunged brilliantly, stood still while I groomed him. Very happy with him!


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

Did more lunge work today, trotting on a slope. I cut his tail. It was almost trailing behind him <3 _ <3 but lots of bramble around him. I'm finished work at 4 tomorrow so I can get to him earlier which means a harder workout because he'll have time to dry off before the nighttime.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

OMG why is he so freaking cute?!!!:dance-smiley05:


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

I don't know! He just is. ^_^


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

His feet are a mess


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

More hooves


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

Ummm please correct me if I'm missing something obvious but .... I think those feet are fine??? No major chips that I can see, nice clean frog, nice and evenly rounded with no points or weird angles .... a bit overgrown perhaps but nothing a quick trim wouldn't take care of. What am I missing??

-- Kai


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

Okay lol you and I posted at the same time ... only saw the first 2 pictures. All right, there are a few issues with the bottom ones ; )
I still think a quick trim would take care of everything though.

-- Kai


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

They were just trimmed and pretty short, I think the angle makes 
Yeah the first two photos are fine. They're of his front left foot.

They look bad to me because his feet have always been perfect, no cracks or chips.The bars on the back feet are crumbling away. I'm probably be overly paranoid because he's always had amazing feet and it's been so long so I've had to worry about feet.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

angle makes them seem longer*


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

So today we did lunge work, he was much more active so he's probably enjoying the exercise.
He broke into a little canter and after that started prancing around at a trot with his tail high in the air acting like the little Arabian stud that he thinks he is.

I dropped my hoof pick somewhere in the field and I'm so worried about him stepping on it!
Dad didn't get a chance to go to the co-op today so he's going tomorrow. We'll get our land fenced ASAP.
Dad has now told me that I'm not allowed to get a companion for him! I'm really annoyed over it because they knew I was getting a companion from day 1 and loads of people came to me offering their rescue horses including a ready to break, 3 year old Arabian mare!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I think they look good, just need a nice trim! Trust me I've seen way worse, his look good!
LOL sounds like he was showing off. Redz does that sometimes too, they're so funny aren't they! Studmuffins haha.

I hope the hoofpick gets found soon too, hopefully before anyone steps on it but I'm sure you'll find it. I'd think it would hurt a human more than a horse really, LOL. Fingers crossed!

Why did your Dad tell you that? That's not cool. Ugh, especially after a lot of people have been interested. Sigh.:icon_rolleyes::sad: Sorry to hear that.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

I don't know, hoping to convince him otherwise once he's here and sees how lonely he is......

I'll have to get the farrier in 4 weeks as they have just been trimmed. 

Definitely showing off but to who? Hahaha the mares couldn't see him! He used to do it around any new mare. Sorry Danny but you're a gelding! They really are funny!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL that is so funny! Redz was showing off last night...nothing but people riding their geldings in the arena with us. He was being sucha show off. Not many mares at my barn either. They are super silly. Just love to show off haha. 

I hope your dad changes his mind too. It'd benefit him a ton if he had a companion.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

DannyBoysGrace said:


> They were just trimmed and pretty short, I think the angle makes
> Yeah the first two photos are fine. They're of his front left foot.
> 
> They look bad to me because his feet have always been perfect, no cracks or chips.The bars on the back feet are crumbling away. I'm probably be overly paranoid because he's always had amazing feet and it's been so long so I've had to worry about feet.


Not "amazing" but not worth worrying about at all 

I would say to put thrush treatment on regularly though.

I'd probably have a good farrier out now for a touch up.

Of course you don't want him alone and I'm sure you'll find a solution, but sometimes horses are rescue for a reason. I don't know if a "ready to break 3 year old Arab" is the best companion choice lol. Sounds like you'll have your hands full getting this guy back in shape! He looks very happy though.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> Not "amazing" but not worth worrying about at all
> 
> I would say to put thrush treatment on regularly though.
> 
> ...


I brought him down to the house today and hosed his hooves before spraying Dettol solution on them. Didn't get to exercise him as we are getting the tail end of a hurricane right now so the ground is just way too slippy! My helmet should be here on Tuesday so I can start doing road work then! I can't wait. Forgot to order a girth of all things though! Hahaha


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

So this reply is very photo heavy! 
I soaked his feet in tea tree solution today and will be spraying with dettol later.
He's going to go for a long walk later on!


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

more feet


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

I posted over in the hoof care forum and the farrier is booked for Monday to potentially do a resect on one of his cracks.
It's probably wishful thinking but I think he's lost a little of weight. We didn't get to do too much yesterday because I slipped and hurt my wrist. Doctor said I just missed doing damage and we spoke abotut things regarding my disability. He finally believes that it's JHS/EDS! I'm so happy! He also gave me pain killers, they knock me out........ unlike my sleeping pills.  So I treated myself to hair dye and eyeliner.
My delivery with wormer, salt licks, medium weight rug etc hasn't arrived yet but I found a helmet in the back of my shed!

I took him out on the road for an hour and rode bareback. He was excellent but I had to get off and lead him over a patch of road that was so uneven that it hurt his poor feet. My sister then took him out again 3 hours later.
I spent about 40 minutes brushing his tail!


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

He is getting clipped and having his feet done on Monday. His rug, wormer, respiratory lick, lunge line and my helmet arrived today. My riding crop and his hi-vis equipment will arrive before the weekend. Just ordered Cavallo Sport boots for him. They'll be here within two weeks.
You know cavallo is just Italian for horse?


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that I'm seeing some weight loss already! Not much but it's giving me hope. I've been conditioning his tail each day and it's so beautiful


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

OMG you guys are so freaking cuuuuute!!! 
He's sucha happy boy. LOL I love his pink nose!


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

PoptartShop said:


> OMG you guys are so freaking cuuuuute!!!
> He's sucha happy boy. LOL I love his pink nose!


Hahaha thank you. We're about to disagree though, his wormer arrived today. Wish me luck!
I went out to show something to dad, he must have heard me because he starting neighing.
I love his pink nose too but not in Summer. Poor thing HATES sun cream and I sometimes have to give up because I can't reach his nose he puts his head up so high and then he blisters.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww, good luck. I hope everything goes okay.
Yeah, the only downfall of a cute pink nose is that they are super sensitive to the sun! Summer will be over soon thank goodness.


----------



## Emeraldsprings (Mar 1, 2015)

I just thought I'd say hello, as a fellow Irishwoman! Lol
Danny is a great stamp, I bet he's powerful to ride! Its wonderful that you got him back. I used to have a mare quite like him (maybe not just the same bone) but the new owners passed her own without telling me so I lost contact with her 
Out of interest, does he prefer to go bitless?


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

PoptartShop said:


> Aww, good luck. I hope everything goes okay.
> Yeah, the only downfall of a cute pink nose is that they are super sensitive to the sun! Summer will be over soon thank goodness.


I'm not looking forward to Winter though. I sound so old but once the cold and damp gets into my joint I start seizing up, everything hurts. I hate it. I suppose having a horse will keep me moving though. The other half (not the horse :rofl: wants to go to visit family with him in Florence, last time I was there, I got so bad that he kept having to carry me, this time I'm renting a wheelchair. It is my favorite time of the year though. I love irony.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

Emeraldsprings said:


> I just thought I'd say hello, as a fellow Irishwoman! Lol
> Danny is a great stamp, I bet he's powerful to ride! Its wonderful that you got him back. I used to have a mare quite like him (maybe not just the same bone) but the new owners passed her own without telling me so I lost contact with her
> Out of interest, does he prefer to go bitless?


Hello  Somebody on the forum who understands Ireland.  
That's such a shame. I'm so sorry. I think that if I ever sell a horse I'll put that I get first refusal in the contract. I would go out of my mind if I didn't where he or she was. Do you still remember her life number or official name? If you do maybe you could contact the passport agency.
He is quite powerful, he used to scare me a lot. We used to race my sister and her thoroughbred, we won every time! He'd just kick up those heels and go! He loves to race everything from dogs to cattle boxes (he actually tries to turn around to race them.). He's a character.

I think he prefers it. I used to go out and ride him in a headcollar and he was always much better behaved then we started taking lessons and doing roadwork so I had to use a bridle more. Once we switched to bitless he seemed much happier and more responsive. My dad was jumping him with the bitless though and said it's no good get rid of it, it's dangerous. Of course, he's never jumped him with a bit!!! We used an eggbutt snaffle before. I started reading about the damage bits can do in the wrong or heavy hands and with a bit, you had to be heavy with him! I convinced my dad after a year. Then I started slowly convincing him to let me go barefoot. That took another year but I just didn't tell him thathe had thrown his shoes.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

His water bucket was empty so I went and filled the watering can, poured it in, went back to fill it again. On my way back to Danny I noticed him swinging the bucket around in the air!!!!! Refilled, obviously tipped it all out. He'll have to drink from the huge puddles for now! Until I find a tyre anyway!


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

So i called the farrier, he changed it to Wednesday, I booked the day off work for today!!!!! So annoyed.

Anyway, Danny has lost like an inch of belly fat.
We did lunge work in the turning circle of the gallop next door to us today.

The blue rope is attached to the soft rope and I couldn't untie it so it's wrapped loosely around he belly so I could use the soft rope to tie the leads to the head collar. He's seeking contact at a walk. We got a bit of a canter on each side but he was worried about stepping on the dogs. Unfortunately the dogs are able to get through the hedgerow separating our land so they followed. Can't lock them up because they pick on the little one.
He'll kick them eventually and they'll learn to respect horses more but until then, he's just too much of a gentleman.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

Todays session


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

he's super cute. he seems to be rushing his trot there, in a way that puts him on the edge of balance. personally, I would not rush him. he appears to be overweight and out of shape. I'd work on just good trotting, not rushed , not lazy. just the natural speed, and work on him keeping that rythm long enough that had can start to relax into it, and maybe put a little bend into his body, maybe reach his head down and blow out and relax. he probably needs to gain some conditioning in order to be physically balanced and comfortable to canter on the small circle of the lunge line.

rushing him forward into a canter might be necessary at some time to even GET him to canter at all, but if that is the case, if you want him to canter, then use the whip to get him to transistion upward without him spending a long time in a strung out rushed trot.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> he's super cute. he seems to be rushing his trot there, in a way that puts him on the edge of balance. personally, I would not rush him. he appears to be overweight and out of shape. I'd work on just good trotting, not rushed , not lazy. just the natural speed, and work on him keeping that rythm long enough that had can start to relax into it, and maybe put a little bend into his body, maybe reach his head down and blow out and relax. he probably needs to gain some conditioning in order to be physically balanced and comfortable to canter on the small circle of the lunge line.
> 
> rushing him forward into a canter might be necessary at some time to even GET him to canter at all, but if that is the case, if you want him to canter, then use the whip to get him to transistion upward without him spending a long time in a strung out rushed trot.


I'm waiting for my lunge whip to arrive. It was meant to be here last week. I'm very annoyed. 

I agree about the trot being rushed. The moment I let him slow down, he tries to stop. I'm having to make him trot quickly in the beginning and then once he realizes he has to work, he will trot at a steady pace without trying to stop when I slow him down. We'll definitely work on a more steady trot today.

When I ask him to canter, it's only about 5 strides and I move around with him to make the circle bigger (by at least 6 foot). I ordered a lunge rope from the same place as the whip (they're sending in two separate packages) and they gave me a 6ft lead rope so I had to use two ropes together......... Not ideal but once I get my pay check in 3 weeks I'm going to try to convince my dad to take me to the shop. They can't mess around with my order if I'm there.  I can't wait to get my learners permit!


Thank you very much for your response


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

Some photos from today.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

more photos


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

He's such a handsome boy, and I'm subbing for more updates!


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

He is a handsome boy!!

-- Kai


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> He's such a handsome boy, and I'm subbing for more updates!


He seems to be gathering fans everywhere. Farmers used to stop me on the road to talk about him.:rofl: He even landed me a job (backing a horse) with his good looks!
Thank you for subbing


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

Kaifyre said:


> He is a handsome boy!!
> 
> -- Kai


Thank you but so is Dreams.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He's just...TOO FREAKING STUNNING!!!!  Lovely pictures as always!


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

So I just got myself a saddle! 130 euro including postage.
17" seat, 8" D to D and from the skirt to the flaps! 13.5" I'll finally be able to give clear leg aids. :rofl:


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

It was really nice and warm on Sunday so we went down to the house for a bath!
I used Argan oil and Mane and Tail solution. He was so soft and smelled really good. I cut his feathers to stop them from collecting mud and to prevent rubbing with the boots. Then we went to the gallops next door to lunge in the turning circle............... he went really nicely, a nice relaxed trot and seemed more irritable with the dogs who are finally starting to listen to me about not coming into our space when working!
Next day, nice, relaxed trot, dogs listening brilliantly until canter, then our collie got overexcited and decided to join in, Danny jumped down a little bank to get away from him and then jumped down every time we circled past!
I took him to the hose to wet his legs after the work and discovered cuts/blisters and rub marks! That's why he kept jumping out at canter, he was in pain but was too well behaved to show me until cantering........ no signs of limping or lameness........... I'm still kicking myself over it. So he's having a week off for the cuts to heal up.


I also did something, I got fed up and CUT his mane............. I'm going to be pulling it bit by bit so not too bad really but..............


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm trying to figure out how to put up a temporary shelter/stable using two existing sheds........


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

Sorry that the thread has been a bit boring. We haven't been doing much other than letting his feet recover for a bit..... this obviously made him very bored. Dad got a phone call last night asking about a 14.2, grey, cob type and fat. Yep..... he escaped into our neighbors yard. He ended up being trapped in a stable designed for thoroughbreds, poor thing couldn't even look over the door BUT he deserved it! Neighbor said to leave him for the night.
As soon as I finished work (10 am) dad and I went off to do some fencing....... he now has a large patch barbed wire fence........... (I know that barbed wire can lead to accidents when not done properly but my dad doesn't take any chances, every cm of wire is nice and tight. We have never had an accident with it and it keeps Danny in.)
It's now nearly 3, I have just collected him. Considering I'm having a flare up.......... I am not happy.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

The cat weed on my laptop so I have had no way to post!
I got a little companion for him but he went after a month because they got too brave together! He left on Monday. We also moved next door, I'm paying 30 a week for about 6 acres, access to a gallops, option to stable (no additional cost), access to a walker, the BO refills water and will even put him in the walker for me! Good deal?!

I clipped Dan last week, he was as good as gold for the whole 4 hours.


I also found out that he has grown, a lot! He stands at roughly 15 hands now!


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm really happy with him today! I set up some raised trotting poles but he kept jumping them until he got tired and started trotting. He held his tail high in the air and held his head proudly while he pranced around after a nice jump over the poles and had landed in a canter. He was absolutely loving it!


----------

